# dressage tickets for 9th aug



## splashgirl45 (6 July 2012)

my lovely sister has just this minute managed to get 2 tickets and she is giving one to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    im soooooo exited as i hadnt even thought about going as i have absolutely no money as ive had lots of vets bills and medication to pay for.......     so it may be worth going on to the ticket site if you want some....


----------



## Sleighfarer (6 July 2012)

Do you know how much she paid for them? I was looking yesterday but only the £275 would take me all the way to the check-out and I lost my nerve at that point!


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 July 2012)

she paid £95...and she just kept going backwards and forwards between eventing and dressage.....and eventually tickets for £95 showed so she went for them.  she really wanted £65 but they didnt come up, there is no way she would have gone for £275......she has been trying on and off for ages so keep trying you may be lucky......i am sooooo lucky!!!!


----------



## millimoo (6 July 2012)

A friend of mine got band B £150 tickets yesterday...


----------



## Sleighfarer (6 July 2012)

splashgirl45 said:



			she paid £95...and she just kept going backwards and forwards between eventing and dressage.....and eventually tickets for £95 showed so she went for them.  she really wanted £65 but they didnt come up, there is no way she would have gone for £275......she has been trying on and off for ages so keep trying you may be lucky......i am sooooo lucky!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Guess you just have to be determined. The £95 tix were showing up for me but every time I tried to follow them they said they weren't available. Must try harder


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 July 2012)

just spoke to my sister and she said when she tried for the £65 it went thru but showed that she had ordered 2 at £275 so she went back and made sure she had clicked the right one but it still came up with the £275 tickets so she then tried the £95 and they went thru ok......good luck  seafarer...


----------



## Sleighfarer (7 July 2012)

I got one 

Had to splash out on Cat B  but it is the one Olympic event I *really* want to see and I don't have any other costs as I live within walking distance of the park 

I will wave to you gals in the cheap seats


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 July 2012)

well done!!!!!  will wave to you in the posh seat!!!!!


----------

